# 2 week old kid with a hernia



## sammileah (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone have any dealings with this?   its on his low side right before his leg.  as of now he is happy and active i know that it could change at anytime.  still looking for a vet that could even give me a price on fixing it.
any insite would be great.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 31, 2010)

That's beyond the realm of things I'll attempt to fix at home, I'd have to take that one to a vet, too. 

Sorry I'm no help, except hope it turns out ok for you and him.


----------



## sammileah (Jan 8, 2011)

well its an abdominal hernia.  a section of his small intestine has sliped through a hole in his ad wall.   costing $200 - $300 to fix.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

Make a hernia belt. We use them for alpacas all the time. Just this past fall I used a hernia belt on a cria and the hole closed up and no more hernia. You do have to be careful that it doesn't slip. That is the tricky part.  https://www.llamaproducts.com/index.php?page=ProductDetails&rowid=7162  - here is a link to a llama hernia belt to give you an idea.


----------



## sammileah (Jan 8, 2011)

in order to belt it i'd be belting his penis too.   i'm bring him in a couple times a day to push it back in


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

Is there some way to make a narrow one that wouldn't include his penis?

Here is another link to see how it is on an alpaca. These work for males as well as females but alpaca penis is a bit further back on the males.

http://www.bickersonsfarm.com/BFContent.asp?Category=Health/Cria Care&SubCat=Cria Care


----------



## sammileah (Jan 8, 2011)

it is in an odd spot  here are a few pics to give you an idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the bump on his side is the hernia


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

Poor little guy...     I never had that before...can the vet repair..I would'nt attempt that at home either..cuz I know nothing about em???

Im sorry...hope it works out for you.


----------



## sammileah (Jan 8, 2011)

yes vet can fix it.  for a couple hundred.  now the issue is thats alot of $ for a mutt  I've been trying to find someone that would want him as a pet to put the $ into him but so far no go.  
sad but looks like he'll have to be put down.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh boy, unfortunately, that sounds like surgery to me. Good luck with the little guy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 8, 2011)

It seems to me  if it is going back in you could get a 
peice of hard plastic large enough to go over the area, a lid to something perhaps, press it on over the hernia that you pushed back in, put a bunch of cotton on top of that and then tap around the goat with bandaging tape of some kind to press it all into place. 

I suspect it works similar to the hernia harness that has been mentioned.  

Just a thought.


----------



## sammileah (Feb 1, 2011)

so mr goat is 5 weeks old and the hernia isn't bulging from his side anymore.  you can feel what feels like scar tissue but no bumps.  he is gaining at same rate as his brother and very active.  i was really worried about solid food but that hasn't seemed to cause any issues.  just thought i'd update.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 1, 2011)

Good news!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 1, 2011)

hope he continues to do well


----------

